# Best deal on Micro Mesh



## wayneis (Apr 8, 2005)

www.internationalviolin.com has 6" X 12" sheets of Micro Mesh priced at $3.50 per sheet this evemn beets the bulk buy that we had here

Wayne


----------



## write-n-style (Apr 8, 2005)

Check out other suppliers prices bfore you throw a bucket of water on the bulk buy.
the last time I bought my MM from IV the cost came to around $45.00 for 9 sheets shipped.
Not everyone chooses to buy that amount.
For the package  and efforts put together it was a great deal.
Yep the full sheets are less expensive, but not everyone is going to want to stockpile $45.00 of MM.
If you go to the MM site you can buy yourself 9 rolls of each and beat the I.V. prices
Had you considered that?


----------



## wayneis (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm not throwing buckets of anything, I happen to be one of the people that was happy to particapate in the bulk buy, BUT there are some more people out there that did not get in on the bulk buy and they still need MM and deserve a good deal too.  Had you considered that?  Around here we usually try to share good deals with everyone so that people don't get ripped off like you did.  We also don't usually get kicked in the teeth when we do.  Had you considered that?

Wayne


----------



## write-n-style (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />www.internationalviolin.com has 6" X 12" sheets of Micro Mesh priced at $3.50 per sheet[] this evemn beets the bulk buy that we had here[]
> 
> Wayne


The link for the I.V. has been posted many times before.
Bev, D.C.,Woodcav1952,Rudy Vey, you yourself, and others to name a few.
If I misuderstood the meaning of your post I apologize.
Your smiley([]) gave the impression you were dissatified with the prices.
sorry.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 8, 2005)

At least we now know to hit up International Violin for the next MM bulk buy.  Only question is, will we remember to do it next time we all need MM?  With the way this stuff lasts (and at the rate I've gotten shop time lately), the next bulk buy may be years from now!


----------



## wayneis (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes I.V. has been mentioned in the past but their price was always $4.00 per sheet.  I don't know why I'm explaining this but what started this is that on the Yahoo Penturners site there was someone else that was interested in the bulk buy.  I didn't remember the site address so I used my "Bookmark" and while I was there I checked the price so that I could quote it accurately to him and was suprised at the cost reduction.  I then thought that just maybe someone else here may also want some at a good price, either now or in the future. 

Wayne


----------



## Daniel (Apr 10, 2005)

I.V. is a great source for those that did not get itno this Buy. but it really doesnt come close to accomplishing what I wanted to do with the Bulk Buy.
for a new person to get hte Mesh from I.V. still requires they fork out over $40.00. I see this as a hurdle for someone that doesn't really know what MM is. the Bulk Buy was an attempt at least to get the cost down so more "Sceptics" would be willing to take the leap. and many did. I hope once it is all out there and polishing blanks the comments will foster even more to try it out. and once again there will be that need to get the cost down to more like $10.00 or even $20.00 so others will dip there toes in the pool. the already initiated see the great deal in the I.V. price. but I think it is still to steep for that newcomer.
as an example of 42 people that got into this purchase 29 bought 6X6 or smaller. But nearly all are people that are new to MM. probably because those that already use it don't need it replaced yet. and a few that ordered did so like you just to help the Bulk Buy work.
Maybe the next Bulk Buy will be 6X12 sheets from I.V. and cut those up into smaller pieces. sort fo hard to decide cause that elimminates the other options Micro Surfaces has. like AO. Soft touch pads and all that.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 10, 2005)

I wish someone would explain MM a little better to me. I guess I am just ignorant about it. I would participate in the bulk buy if I just knew a little more.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 10, 2005)

Johnny, I'm not a real tech type person, but MM is a rubber type sand paper used with a rubber foam sanding block that sands & polishes. Think of it as, when you sand from 150 to 600 the difference you see, well when you sand from 1500 to 12000 with MM, the difference is the same.
Some will debate this if it is worth using or you really see difference. But the faithfull users of this product, see it's benefits. I always use it on wood & resin. Although it may be pricey, it is a good value, with care, it will last for a year or two.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 10, 2005)

Anthony,
I would say you are close but not quite.
Micro mesh is made with a technology that other sandpapers do not offer.
this is called Ultra-Flex. allowing it to be shaped to the object better.
this process also alows the crystals in the Mesh to align more uniformly creating a more consistant finish.
also the "cushion" effect of Micro Mesh reduce fracturing of the crystals as well as reducing heat generated while polishing.
so why sould we all care about any of the above.
they combine to produce a longer lasting sandpaper as well as a more consistant scratch pattern which means better "Brilliance" in the polish achieved. and the Micro Mesh is reusable over and over again.
the comparison for Micro Mesh from 1500-4000 is actually 400-1500 grit.
they show no comparison for 6,8,or 12000.
as far as types:
I see three types
Aluminum Oxide. nothign new about this in the sandpaper world. a good material but not real long lasting.

Silicon Carbide Crystals. also nothing new this is the material used in top quality sandpaper. Micro Mesh uses Micro Graded material.
this is the Regular Micro Mesh and what we purchased in the Bulk Buy.

Diamond Crystals. not sure you will find this on any other sandpaper.

The biggest difference I would see is how these crystals are bonded to the cloth backing using the Ultra Flex Resin bond. Whatever it is Micro Mesh lasts like no other material I have ever used.

For those that think they need more info. all of this came from Micro Surfaces web sight where there is even more information about it.
https://www.micro-surface.com/default.cfm?page_id=1


----------



## Daniel (Apr 10, 2005)

Anthony,
Sorry re read your post now I get it. looked like you where saying you would get the same results with 600 grit sandpaper.


----------



## write-n-style (Apr 10, 2005)

FWIW
MM is used to remove scratches from airplane windshields.


----------

